
Pull Requests By Women Are More Likely To Be Accepted - chewxy
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2016/02/pull-requests-and-prejudice/
======
chewxy
Full Analysis:
[https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf](https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf)

Summaries:

1\. Women are more likely to have pull requests accepted than men.

2\. Women continue to have high acceptance rates as they gain experience.

3\. Women’s pull requests are less likely to serve an immediate project need.

4\. Women’s changes are larger.

5\. Women’s acceptance rates are higher across programming languages.

6\. Women have lower acceptance rates as outsiders when they are identifiable
as women.

